# WINGS TROLLING, Great Escape, 10 July



## jet (Jan 17, 2011)

The weather reports made it impossible for staying in the Dock Thursday. The water reports showed some blue water around the Wings and near the Madison area. The crew of myself and two friends loaded the Great Escape and decided to head for SE trolling. We left the dock at Fort Walton after around Midnight Thursday and began trolling at sunrise near the wings. 
It was quiet out there with no birds working and no consolidated weed lines. We pulled baits all the way to the NW corner of the Madison area and then headed home. The better blue water was more west of the wings and where we did hook up a couple of Dolphin but lost the big one while he was putting on quite a display well behind the boat. 
On the way back to Destin we did pick up three wahoo the biggest at 26 lbs. We were trolling around 10 to 12 knots. 
It was slow at the wings but overall the wahoo and fellowship of friends made for a successful trip. Tight lines to all. JET


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Good deal Joe buoy are a wahoo killing machine.


----------



## cobia02 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Good Day*

Super trip Joe even though "the fever" kicked my butt later that day. My turn at the final hoo of the day did me in. Thanks for the great time and as usual, we got a few.:thumbup:


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Great post and pics. Looks like you and your crew had a bit of catching going on. Those Wahoo steaks will make you guys smile more when they come off the grill. Could you share information about the water conditions, any kind of surface bait or activity and what lures the fish hit?


----------



## Kailua Boy (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice!! Trolling can seem so slow and so long huh.. it is such a game of "feast or famine" but the quality of the meat that you put in the ice is fantastic! And.. The sound of the outrigger release and drag screaming on that first run changes the slowest of days!! Great job and congrats!!!!!! Hanapa'a!


----------



## cobia02 (Aug 5, 2010)

Hey Kim,

Got a ROFF report the day prior and went to the projected blue water area. Without such a chart it's difficult at best to find the good water this time of year. It's already starting to get better out there. Saw a report Wed that showed fair water out the spur way. Finally may clean up for a bit. Let's hope so! We fast trolled your everyday basic wahoo lure (for fast trolling that is). A blue black skirt got one and a red black skirt got two. They were 9 inch lures. Very lucky we got those wahoo. I mean Capt Joe is a superior skilled Capt! 

Good luck and as Kailua Boy says, Hanapa'a!

Scotty out


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Great trip I say capt!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

some very nice eats in the box for sure.
thanks for sharing report & pics.
catch 'em up.


----------

